# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  من اجمل قصائد الرائعة روضة الحاج

## الرايقة

* اليوم أوقن أنني لن احتمل !!
اليوم أوقن أنني لن احتمل !! 
اليوم أوقن أن هذا القلب مثقوب ومجروح ومهزوم 
وان الصبر كل … 
وتحول لجة حزني المقهور .. تكشف سوقها كل الجراح وتستهل 
هذا أوان البوح يا كل الجراح تبرجي 
ودعي البكاء يجيب كيف وما وهل 
زمنا تجنبت التقاءك خيفة .. فأتيت في زمن الوجل 
خبأت نبض القلب 
كم قاومت 
كم كابرت 
كم قررت 
ثم نكصت عن عهدي .. أجل 
ومنعت وجهك في ربوع مدينتي .. علقته 
وكتبت محظورا على كل المشارف .. والموانئ .. والمطارات البعيدة كلها 
لكنه رغمى اطل .. 
في الدور لاح وفى الوجوه وفى الحضور وفى الغياب وبين إيماض المقل 
حاصرتني بملامح الوجه الطفولى .. الرجل 
أجبرتني حتى تخذتك معجما فتحولت كل القصائد غير قولك فجة 
لا تحتمل .. 
صادرتنى حتى جعلتك معلما فبغيره لا استدل 
والآن يا كل الذين احبهم عمدا أراك تقودني في القفر والطرق الخواء 
وترصدا تغتالني .. انظر لكفك ما جنت 
وامسح على ثوبي الدماء 
أنا كم أخاف عليك من لون الدماء ! 
... 
لو كنت تعرف كيف ترهقني الجراحات القديمة والجديدة 
ربما أشفقت من هذا العناء .. 
لو كنت تعرف أنني من اوجه الغادين والآتين استرق التبسم 
استعيد توازني قسرا .. 
أضمك حينما ألقاك في زمن البكاء 
لو كنت تعرف أنني احتال للأحزان … أرجئها لديك 
واسكت الأشجان حيث تجئ .. اخنق عبرتي بيدي 
ما كلفتني هذا الشقاء!! 
ولربما استحييت لو أدركت كم أكبو على طول الطريق إليك 
كم ألقى من الرهق المذل من العياء .. 
ولربما .. ولربما .. ولربما 
خطئ أنا 
أنى نسيت معالم الطرق التي لا انتهى فيها إليك 
خطئ أنا 
أنى لك استنفرت ما في القلب ما في الروح منذ طفولتي 
وجعلتها وقفا عليك .. 
خطئ أنا 
أنى على لا شئ قد وقعت لك .. فكتبت 
أنت طفولتي .. ومعارفي .. وقصائدي 
وجميع أيامي لديك 
... 
واليوم دعنا نتفق 
أنا قد تعبت .. 
ولم يعد في القلب ما يكفى الجراح 
أنفقت كل الصبر عندك .. والتجلد والتجمل والسماح 
أنا ما تركت لمقبل الأيام شيئا إذ ظننتك آخر التطواف في الدنيا 
فسرحت المراكب كلها .. وقصصت عن قلبي الجناح 
أنا لم اعد أقوى وموعدنا الذي قد كان راح 
فاردد إليّ بضاعتي .. 
بغي انصرافك لم يزل يدمى جبين تكبري زيفا 
يجرعني المرارة والنواح 
اليوم دعنا نتفق 
لا فرق عندك أن بقيت وان مضيت! 
لا فرق عندك أن ضحكنا هكذا - كذبا - 
وان وحدي بكيت! 
فأنا تركت أحبتي ولديك أحباب وبيت 
وأنا هجرت مدينتي واليك - يا بعضي - أتيت 
وأنا اعتزلت الناس والدنيا 
فما أنفقت لي من اجل أن نبقى؟!! 
وماذا قد جنيت ؟؟!! 
وأنا وهبتك مهجتي جهرا 
فهل سرا نويت؟؟!!! 
اليوم دعنا نتفق 
دعني أوقع عنك ميثاق الرحيل 
مرني بشيء مستحيل 
قل لي شروطك كلها .. إلا التي فيها قضيت 
إن قلت أو إن لم تقل 
أنا قد مضيت … !!!  


*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*:enfjaar:الرايقة مالى اراك:enfjaar::enfjaar:
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

:enfjaar:الرايقة مالى اراك:enfjaar::enfjaar:



تحياتي
والله بحب روائع هذه الرائعة
 
*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم الايادي علي النقل 
وحقيقة روضة هي روضة الشعر
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

تسلم الايادي علي النقل 
وحقيقة روضة هي روضة الشعر



تحياتي
ومشكورين كتير علي المرور
 
*

----------


## الرايقة

* لقسوتك الجميله سيدي
 لوجهك
حين يلبس غير الواني
التي تلوي حبال مودتي
خنقا علي عنقي
لتقرأك السلام
 علي نصل الملامه والملام
 لهذا القهر
من عينيك
حين تعمدت قتلي
وَلَجت في الخصام
 لها
ولربما فهم الذي يهواك في صدري
بانك لست قديسا
فعاد يراك من نفق الانام
أقسو علي
فقد يصدق قلبي المبهور
بالنور الرسولي الجميل علي جبينك
ان بعض النور فيك
وان بعض النار فيك
وان بعض الطين فيك
فلا يخر صريع دهشته اذا ما الطين شدك مرة
فسقطت في درك الكلام
أقسو علي
(فربما اني التي غاليت)
مالي والاساطيرالتي ماتت
افصلها عليك عباءة كدسار مصعب
كيف لم افهم بانك قد تثور وقد تضيق
وان قلبك قد يمل وقد يضام
اقسو علي
وردني انا قد جنحت
فخلت انك تارة اوزريس
أين يحل تخضَر الصخور الصم
تنبجس الحياة منابعا
وتارة قد خلت انك سيدي
التنين يكتب من لعاب البرق احجبه الخلاص
أقسو علي
فقد قسوت انا عليك
أسرفت باستثنائك المفروض من قلبي
فخلت بانك الغفران
حين اصير اخطاءا تصر علي الصواب
أعفيت ثرثرتي البرئيه من عناء الانتقاء
ما حاسبتها يوما علي
حرفا تخطي او اصاب
الان افعل انت لست انا
حسبتك هكذا زمنا فاخطات الحساب
أقسو علي فانني أحتاج الف فجيعة اخري
(لتهبط من سماء تصوري تمشي علي الطرقات
تأكل من طعام الناس)
برغم دهشة خافقي وبرغم خيبة خاطري
وبرغم هذا الجرح في جرح الالم
تظل وحدك أجمل الاشياء في الدنيا وأبهاها
وأنقاها واصفاها سني

 
*

----------

